# Point and Shoot Cameras are still good!



## John N.

When I first started getting interested in aquatic photography, I got caught up in the craze of purchasing DSLR cameras, flashes, tripods, and macro lenses. Despite having all the proper equipment, I struggled to find the time to learn and utilize my camera to its full capabilities. I found myself turning back to my trusty point and shoot camera. Sure the images don't exemplify the quality of a properly used DSLR camera, but they were decent.

Here's one of my Bolivian Rams taken with a Canon S400. 









What are your pictures like with your point and shoot cameras?

-John N.


----------



## spypet

unless a P&S camera has a Manual Focus,
it's worthless for shooting your aquarium,
unless you take a dozen shots and hope
one of them lands in proper focus.


----------



## Halibass

You can auto focus on something approximately the same distance as the subject and take the picture that way (press the button halfway down to get the camera to focus on something like the edge of the stand, then point at the subject and press the button all the way down).


----------



## spypet

I'm aware how auto focus can be controlled,
but would argue the flashing focus light most
cameras use to pick their subject serves to 
distract the very fish you are trying to shoot.

again, I'm only pointing out that *if someone
invests in a P&S make sure it's a model that
includes a Manual Focus mode.* also look for
a standard tripod mount hole, that some compact
models may lack.

There is no need to buy a Compact P&S as
you are simply paying a $100 premium for
nothing more than additional portability.

people have cameras in their phones so what
is the point of carrying a camera around too.


----------



## John N.

I understand what your saying Spypet, and do agree that manual functions help tremedously. However I'm sure our DSLR counterparts take several photos and only capture a handful of good shots as well. Point and shoot cameras are at times more challenging, but also can capture that perfect photo without the added speciality functions. As the thread continues maybe we'll see photographic examples of such perseverance.

-John N.


----------



## Halibass

I wasn't aware that some cameras use a flashing focus light, which would be distracting.


----------



## eklikewhoa

Canon SD800is


----------



## milalic

Sony Cybershot DSC-W7


----------



## houseofcards

Canon S2 IS (Super Macro Mode)


----------



## TigerLilly

spypet said:


> unless a P&S camera has a Manual Focus,
> it's worthless for shooting your aquarium,
> unless you take a dozen shots and hope
> one of them lands in proper focus.


Welcome to my life spypet! lol!


----------



## TigerLilly

Halibass said:


> I wasn't aware that some cameras use a flashing focus light, which would be distracting.


Mine does, and even if you hit the botton half-way down 40 times it still will not focus in that close. I have a Cannon PowerShot A510.

Here's a example










It takes amazing landscape view though.




























Here's one I got of a school of SW minnows


----------



## John N.

Those are some fantastic photos. I'm stunned by some of them. They look like they were taken by a DSLR.

-John N


----------



## eklikewhoa

some non-aquatic shots.


----------



## jaidexl

Finepix s5200. I still have to take a lot to get really good ones, but every so often they come out like this.



















Snagged this one from fifteen feet away, manual focus of course.


----------



## houseofcards

Very nice photos, but since we're going emersed....

This grasshopper showed up on my mailbox over the summer. Thought that was strange, maybe good luck, yes.










Then I realized the reason why. He looked normal from the left side, but if you look closely at his right he apparently almost became a meal. His wing and large leg have been torn away.










Canon S2 IS


----------



## TigerLilly

John N. said:


> Those are some fantastic photos. I'm stunned by some of them. They look like they were taken by a DSLR.
> 
> -John N


Thanks! They were all taken by the camera mentioned above. But you can clearly see the difference between the first shot (a example of a close up shot. They all come out horrible like that) and the far away shots.


----------



## jaidexl

The Fuji Finepix s5200 is good with both close up and far-away, has a fairly short focal range. my first two pics were from ~4" away, macro mode, the third pic was from approx 15' with the aperture maxed at 3.4.

Some people think s5200s are DSLRs, but they are just P&Ss with an SLR look-alike body, decent manual controls including focus, pretty close focal length, and great color. The worst things about it are no image stabilization, a crummy LCD, and manual controls are too tedious. Cheap though, got mine off ebay for $175 NIB.


----------



## TigerLilly

jaidexl said:


> The Fuji Finepix s5200 is good with both close up and far-away, has a fairly short focal range. my first two pics were from ~4" away, macro mode, the third pic was from approx 15' with the aperture maxed at 3.4.
> 
> Some people think s5200s are DSLRs, but they are just P&Ss with an SLR look-alike body, decent manual controls including focus, pretty close focal length, and great color. The worst things about it are no image stabilization, a crummy LCD, and manual controls are too tedious. Cheap though, got mine off ebay for $175 NIB.


I had a p&s Fuji before I got my cannon. The do not recall the model number. The zoom was absolutely HORRIBLE!! Much much worse than the cannon close focus!! I took it back right away and than found my cannon.


----------



## hooha

for closeups with a auto-focus you can try a tripod (not practical for spur-of-the-moment shots, but usable for aquarium pics). Hold the focus half-way down then 'manually' move the camera back and forth to get it in focus......it's tedious but a way to get around the p & s limitations.....


----------



## TigerLilly

hooha said:


> for closeups with a auto-focus you can try a tripod (not practical for spur-of-the-moment shots, but usable for aquarium pics). Hold the focus half-way down then 'manually' move the camera back and forth to get it in focus......it's tedious but a way to get around the p & s limitations.....


Tried it. Still doesn't focus.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

I once used my very first digi-cam, which was only 2.1mega back then, for a macro close-up. It can work. You just have to find that very 'right' moment when everything comes in focus and snap the shot. It took me several trials, but it does work.


----------



## JanS

Great pics!

Here are a couple from my Canon Powershot G2

Angel at Foster & Smith's aquaculture facility.


Herichthys persei at ACA convention in Chicago 06


I also have a Canon EOS 20D, but I use the Powershot for traveling so I don't risk losing or damaging the 20D.

I forgot to mention that nearly all of the photos I take are in the auto-focus mode (including the ones above), so it is possible.


----------



## Robert Hudson

I jut picked up a Sony Cybershot DSC-W90, featuring double anti blur technology, super steady shot, and high sensitivity ISO3200. 8.1 megapixel. The whole camera fits in the palm of my hand. I havn't tried to take pics of things inside an aquarium yet, but after seeing how people can take great photos of fish I am very encouraged. If I can take close ups of plants like Pedro did with the shrimp, I will be estatic. I don't need to take super macro close ups.


----------



## Adragontattoo

Canon Powershot A-710

Not too sure what I was shooting here TBH.









I think I was after the shrimp there but not too sure either 









I like the camera but really want a manual focus because the auto always picks the wrong thing to lock onto.


----------

